# Hitman movie ~Discussion~



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2007)

Click here 
that movie looks so badass! i'm seeing it this weekend


----------



## tinhamodic (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks good, let's see if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll watch it though i'm annoyed at the guy they chose to play the main role.

I doubt it'll be that great though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> I'll watch it though i'm annoyed at the guy they chose to play the main role.
> 
> I doubt it'll be that great though.



yeah i expeted van dieisal


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 20, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> I'll watch it though i'm annoyed at the guy they chose to play the main role.
> 
> I doubt it'll be that great though.



They got the loser from "Live Free Or Die Hard" as agent 47, fuck that.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 20, 2007)

He looks like a cancer victim being bald it really doesnt suit him, bad move bad move indeed, I still have I am legend to look forward too.


----------



## Bender (Nov 20, 2007)

I,ll see it but I bet might be dissappointed greatly.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 20, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I,ll see it but I bet might be dissappointed greatly.



You can't be disappointed if you don't have any expectations.


----------



## SENTINEL (Nov 20, 2007)

I think there is a thread made which is similar to this one. use the search button. 

* cough **movie** cough *


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2007)

SENTINEL said:


> I think there is a thread made which is similar to this one. use the search button.
> 
> * cough **movie** cough *



i did nothing turned up

and that was a mistake


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 22, 2007)

Even movie will fail Iwill watch it. I love 4 games with Hitman.


----------



## Telling Lies (Nov 22, 2007)

game is fun, but the movie might suck


----------



## conceptz (Nov 24, 2007)

Just saw this yesterday. It wasn't that bad actually, I'm surprised. It was better than expected and Timothy Olyphant wasn't shit although he wasn't the greatest either. Wouldn't recommend seeing it in theatres but give it a rent when it comes out.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 24, 2007)

Spoony's review of Hitman.


> The funniest moment is when 47 is cornered in an abandoned subway car by three other hitmen.  It triggers a Mexican standoff, where the other hitmen surround him with twin pistols drawn, but hilariously, the hitmen are pointing their guns at each other, when in reality the only person they want to kill is 47.  There is no standoff here.  Each of the three men were sent explicitly to kill 47, so why are they pointing guns at one another?  How does 47 get out of this?  He looks at them and asks "How about we die with dignity?"  The hitmen nod at each other, drop their guns, and everyone starts brandishing twin wakizashis.  Where in the hell did 47 get swords from?  Why wouldn't they just shoot him?  Why would a hitman carry samurai swords??? I suppose it's because 47, like most characters in the film, has a habit of pulling random weapons out of his ass.  I have no idea where he got the swords from, and in the next scene he's taking aim at someone through the scope of a sniper rifle he had no way of getting since he abandoned all his gear in the hotel room.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2007)

Movie sounds like shit.


----------



## Junas (Nov 24, 2007)

... 

Wow, I would have to see this for myself. But I will have low expectations for movies like this due to the usual butchery of great video games by Hollywood...


----------



## Viva Shiva (Nov 24, 2007)

I thought the Previews sucked, and it's going to be a bad movie.
Or was it 47's bold head that made the movie less entresting. I don't like bold people.


----------



## Bender (Nov 24, 2007)

Movie was alright I guess...

NOT awesome but alright


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2007)

Viva Shiva said:


> I don't like bold people.




racistjust kidding


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2007)

i seen the movie and it was everything i expected, alot of brains getting shot out of heads and clever escapes. just like the game


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 24, 2007)

Viva Shiva said:


> I thought the Previews sucked, and it's going to be a bad movie.
> Or was it 47's bold head that made the movie less entresting. I don't like bold people.



*Bold* people are assholes. *Bald* people are dicks.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 24, 2007)

It looked like shit. I may see it when it hits Blockbuster or the University theater, but I'm not paying for it. It just looks really bad.

And besides, I have better movies I gotta see like Beowulf, Enchanted, Fred Claus and Mr. Megorium's Wonder Emporium first.

Oh and the spelling error in the title irks me


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 24, 2007)

Peter said:


> And besides, I have better movies I gotta see like Beowulf, Enchanted, *Fred Claus* and Mr. Megorium's Wonder Emporium first.



Lawl wut?

Fred Claus looked even worse than Hitman, plus the fact that it's a christmas comedy that is *TWO FUCKING HOURS LONG*!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 24, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Lawl wut?
> 
> Fred Claus looked even worse than Hitman, plus the fact that it's a christmas comedy that is *TWO FUCKING HOURS LONG*!




Well the way I figure it is Vince Vaughn would have to fuck up royally to not make it win. Just because he is Vince Vaughn.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Lawl wut?
> 
> Fred Claus looked even worse than Hitman, plus the fact that it's a christmas comedy that is *TWO FUCKING HOURS LONG*!



Vince Vaughn>>>>>>>>>Hitman. 

Simple Fred claus could suck but it has a good actor, hitman? No.


----------



## Bender (Nov 24, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> Lawl wut?
> 
> Fred Claus looked even worse than Hitman, plus the fact that it's a christmas comedy that is *TWO FUCKING HOURS LONG*!



I saw the movie



And as much as I hate to say it and I mean REALLY hate to admit it...




Fred Claus.........

was better than Hitman.....


Real. Movie was fucking beautiful.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 24, 2007)

They're probably both shit though.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> They're probably both shit though.



True but if i had to see one, be fred clause  but i got my movies. I am legend and AVP2.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 24, 2007)

I fucking loved Hitman. I just saw it. I think it captured the spirit quite well.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> True but if i had to see one, be fred clause  but i got my movies. I am legend and AVP2.


I'd pick Hitman, then sneak in to "No Country for Old Men."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 24, 2007)

Luneas said:


> I fucking loved Hitman. I just saw it. I think it captured the spirit quite well.



i just saw it too and i thought it was awesome i don't think i'd love fred clause more.......


----------



## Denji (Nov 24, 2007)

I like Olyphant, but I never expected him to be chosen to play Agent 47. The reviews aren't looking good. Then again, I never trust critics anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Nov 25, 2007)

After reading all those posts I ll surly watch it.


----------



## Boromir (Nov 26, 2007)

I wanna watch it too now, but i'm surprised. Usually films based off games end in Epic Fail. AVP wasnt that great, and Resident Evil 2 & 3 were terrible.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 26, 2007)

Its pretty good. Though they made agent 47 a little nice toward some people but thats kinda liek when he was nice to the priest when he retired.

The chick had nice titties.

Some of the dialog was bad and some stuff was cut out of the script.

The director of photography was pretty bad with his choices of angles and shit.

And about AVP.

The guy made avp 1 as shitty as he could so it would make box office money.. So he could make avp 2 the way he wanted.


----------



## ~rocka (Nov 28, 2007)

Got to see that movie it really looks badass


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Its pretty good. Though they made agent 47 a little nice toward some people but thats kinda liek when he was nice to the priest when he retired.
> 
> The chick had nice titties.
> 
> ...



Different director for AVP2 and thank the lord.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Different director for AVP2 and thank the lord.




I mean the producer.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 3, 2007)

I thought the movie was good


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 7, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH MAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2007)

the movie was great


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Dec 16, 2007)

Indeed, although I didn't quite understand the ending.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2007)

47 is a creepy stalker

that is all

I believe this movie has the best blood effects yet


----------



## Freiza (Dec 17, 2007)

i've yet to see it really


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 17, 2007)

Freiza said:


> i've yet to see it really



then get off your duff and see it


----------

